# problème avec open office



## sf2728 (28 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,

Je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un emac (1,25 GHz) acheté en octobre 2004. Je travaille avec une version Mac OSX 10.3.9.

Dès le début, j'ai installé open office. Depuis aujourd'hui, lorsque je lance open office, l'application s'ouvre mais mon fonds d'écran habituel (le bureau) disparaît pour laisser la place à un écran complètement couvert de mailles de filet noires et blanches (les lignes noires et blanches donnent l'impression de former des mailles très fines). Je peux sans problème travailler sur open office mais je n'ai plus accès aux autres applications (le bureau, le dock, le finder etc... ayant disparu). Surtout, je ne sais pas comment éteindre la machine. J'ai donc dû l'éteindre en tirant la prise. Que se passe-t-il ?

Merci de votre réponse


----------



## Sigmund (28 Avril 2005)

Certainement que ton X11 est en mode plein écran. X11 preferences, et décoche mode plein écran.


----------



## sf2728 (28 Avril 2005)

Merci pour la réponse rapide, je vais essayer


----------



## sf2728 (28 Avril 2005)

J'ai essayé; mon problème est que je n'ai pas trouvé les préférences de x11. J'ai ouvert x11 et je me suis retrouvé avec mon écran et ses mailles de filet sans trouver l'accès aux préférences. J'étais de nouveau coincé sans pouvoir éteindre l'ordinateur. J'ai dû une nouvelle fois tirer la prise ce qui ne doit pas être bon.

Où est l asolution ?


----------



## Sigmund (28 Avril 2005)

Controle (ou alt, excuse, je suis devant un PC au bureau) Pomme et A pour revenir sous OS X X11 et pref.


----------



## sf2728 (29 Avril 2005)

Merci beaucoup, j'ai pu sauver la situation en suivant tes instructions


----------



## gingermich (15 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,
je suis sous 10.3.9 avec X11 installé, je télécharge open office 2.3, je l'installe en suite et .... rien de plus, quand j'essaie de l'ouvrir la X11 se lance, en suite le barre haute de open office apparait, et en suite il y a une fenetre vide avec ecriture

bash-2.05b$

et c'est tout ! Je n'arrive pas a faire autre chose !

Pouvez-vous m'aider svp ?!

Merci


----------



## ericb2 (15 Novembre 2007)

Il ne se passera rien : Panther n'est plus supporté après la version 2.2.1

C'est juste qu'il n'y a pas assez de développeurs pour maintenir cette version.

Et comme les mac users ne contribuent pas, le projet fait ce qu'il peut.


J'ai bien une machine avec Panther, sur laquelle je corrige progressivement chaque problème, mais je bosse dessus quand je peux, et cela n'avance pas assez vite.

-- 
q&#596;&#7433;&#633;&#601;


----------



## gingermich (15 Novembre 2007)

Merci pour la reponse et l'explication.

Au fait, je suis a la recherche d'un equivalent d'office microsoft, et donc le neooffice et le openoffice ne marchent pas avec mon 10.3.9...

Quel suite fonctionne avec Panther ? 

Merci encore


----------



## flyboy (21 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,
lors de l'ouverture de open office sur mon mac, l'application x11 se met en marche et ouvre une fenetre où il est inscrit bash..... Bien que je puisse parfaitement utiliser open office, je voudrais savoir si il est possible de ne pas faire apparaitre cette fenetre inutile.....


----------



## ericb2 (22 Novembre 2007)

ericb@flyboy

C'est dommage de ne pas avoir consulté les archives, et d'utiliser un fil qui concerne autre chose.

Est-ce que peux essayer de taper, dans le terminal qui s'ouvre, la formule magique suivante :

touch ~/.xinitrc

Quitter OpenOffice.org, quitter X11, et recommencer.

Et si cela tourne mal, tu peux revenir en arrière en faisant (dans un terminal) :

rm -f ~/.xinitrc 


Hors Sujet :

Et si tu as fait une sauvegarde de tes fichiers, peut-être que tu pourrais essayer (de façon expérimentale) la version *sans X11* ?

*Lien pour Version Aqua Intel *
(compatible Tiger et Leopard.

Important: 

1- il y a quelques bugs sous Leopard, qui ont été corrigés depuis ( le FilePicker qu'il faut ouvrir deux fois de temps en temps, et des problèmes de rafraichisement). 

2- il s'agit d'une version non officielle, qui deviendra la 2.4 début 2008.  Il ne s'agit encore pas de la 2.4

3- La version PowerPC a quelques problèmes de compiilaion ( XCode .. ) , et je cherche. Donc à suivre.


----------



## flyboy (22 Novembre 2007)

Désolé d'avoir utiliser cette discussion j'ai fais une fausse manoeuvre.
Pour Ericb2, une réponse est disponible sur mon sujet à ouverture open office.
Merci et encore désolé


----------



## ericb2 (22 Novembre 2007)

C'est pas très grave 

En attendant, est-ce que ton problème est résolu  ?

-- 
q&#596;&#7433;&#633;&#601;


----------



## flyboy (22 Novembre 2007)

Je n'arrive pas à écrire dans la fenêtre de X11 qui s'ouvre donc je n'est toujours pas pu appliquer tes indications....
Et faut-il taper le texte sur la même ligne ou en dessous?


----------



## ericb2 (22 Novembre 2007)

ericb->flyboy

 1) Tu vas dans Applications -> Utilitaires  Ensuite, tu double-cliques sur Terminal .. qui doit s'ouvrir

 2) Tu copies (avec Pomme + C ) la commande ci-dessous

 touch ~/.xinitrc 

 3) Tu cliques sur la fenêtre du Terminal pour que ce soit l'application active

 4) Tu colles (avec Pomme + V ) dans le Terminal ( la ligne doit apparaître dedans!)

 ... et tu appuies sur entrée quand elle apparait. Si aucun message d'erreur, tu quittes le Terminal avec Pomme + Q

 Ensuite, tu quittes OpenOffice.org et X11  et au prochain coup, tu n'auras plus le xterm.

 Si tu n'y arrives pas, je ne peux pas grand chose pour toi  


 -- 
 q&#596;&#7433;&#633;&#601;


----------



## flyboy (22 Novembre 2007)

Ericb2 je e remercie beaucoup pour ton aide, mais je n'ai pas réussi bien que tes explications soient très claires. la fenêtre s'ouvre et se referma d'elle même mais X11 aussi ce qui empêche open office de s'ouvrir...
A tu déjà vu ta petite astuce fonctionner ou l'a tu inventer grâve à des talents de programmateur?
Deux autre petites choses puisque tu à l'ai bien calé:
-Toujours sur open office à l'ouverture, une fenêtre avec "command timed out'' s'ouvre et me demande de faire annuler ou OK(je fais ok et ça marche). Est il possible de la faire disparaître ?
-Sais-tu si il est possible dans un diaporama open office de l'avoir en plein écran sans les dock et sans la barre des menus en haut qui restent affichés?


----------



## iCoco (8 Décembre 2007)

gingermich a dit:


> Merci pour la reponse et l'explication.
> 
> Au fait, je suis a la recherche d'un equivalent d'office microsoft, et donc le neooffice et le openoffice ne marchent pas avec mon 10.3.9...
> 
> ...



Euh... je suis sur G4 en 10.3.9 et j'utilise sans problème OpenOffice et NeoOffice, bien sûr pas la dernière version, mais ça va très bien


----------

